
Instapaper Weekly is seeking sponsorships - exolymph
http://blog.instapaper.com/post/142649520761
======
zarify
I haven't used Instapaper much since Marco sold it, but if the underlying
service is much the same, does this mean that saved articles (minus ads) will
then be served in newsletter form with Instapaper's sponsor's ads thrown in
the mix?

Sounds a bit unethical if I have it right.

~~~
exolymph
Not the full articles, just summaries and links.

